# hello form leesburg fl



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Chris. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome from Louisiana. Best of luck this season.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## gotair19 (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks for the welcomes yall


----------



## the engineer (Oct 3, 2006)

*welcome*

i'm just up the street from you in Pine Lakes off of s.r. 44. i got a doe in Lake Woodruff and a spike in Tiger Bay this archery season. bowhunting is where it's at. Casey


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## gotair19 (Nov 20, 2008)

the engineer said:


> i'm just up the street from you in Pine Lakes off of s.r. 44. i got a doe in Lake Woodruff and a spike in Tiger Bay this archery season. bowhunting is where it's at. Casey


ya i am going hog hunting with a buddy soon in ocala forest my i know some body with 30 acrs out there


----------



## gotair19 (Nov 20, 2008)

thanx for the welcome alot of good info on here and nice pics


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:


----------

